# My darling Allison



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

Be careful how you get of your van folks.

I lost my darling, beautiful Allison this morning.

When on holiday in Germany a couple of weeks ago, she tripped over one of the dog's leads getting out of the van. Went for X-rays, no breakages so just rest it, but when it was clear things weren't getting any better, we headed home. Saw our GP, badly inflamed knee, probable ligament damage but too raw to tell, total rest and anti-inflammatories.

A week on, she struggled with breathing yesterday and was hot, we were going to visit GP if same today. Early hours of this morning, breathing was worse, she didn't look at all well so I called 999. Ambulance was hear in minutes, but she arrested soon afterwards. Despite 5 paramedics and doctor trying for an hour, she was gone. They think DVT but I guess there'll be a PM.

You shouldn't die from tripping up. 44 is too young to go. 43 is too young for me to be a widower.

I know you're watching me sweetheart, I'll miss you more than mere words can convey. RILY.

Paul


----------



## josieb (Jan 20, 2008)

speechless, so so sorry to hear of your tragic loss. I know you will be feeling numb and at a loss to comprehend what has happened. I am sure you will have the support of good friends and family but if there is anything we can do to lessen your pain just ask.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

My thoughts go out to you Paul.

tony


----------



## Wilmannie (Feb 7, 2010)

We are so sad for you and for your lovely wife. What a dreadful loss for you. Please accept our most sincere sympathy. God be with you.


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Oh Paul I'm so very, very sorry to read your post and my heart breaks for you. No words I say can ease your pain but if you need to talk we on MHF are all here for you. 

We lost my brother 6 years ago this coming Christmas. 48 he was and it was suddenly just out of the blue, with no warning! He left a young wife and 3 children and we were all totally devastated as he was such a wonderful, much loved person. If it's any consolation - time really does heal and even though you cannot possibly imagine the pain you feel right now ever easing, it will my darling I promise. The pain will be replaced with wonderful memories which you will treasure and cherish forever.

Love and hugs.

Sue


----------



## bozzer (Jul 22, 2009)

So very saddened to read this Paul.

You are in my thoughts. So tragic.

Jan


----------



## Chascass (May 10, 2007)

Words fail me, stay strong you are among friends. 

Charlie


----------



## PaulW2 (May 30, 2010)

Very sorry to hear this Paul. My sincere condolences.

Paul


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Paul thanks for sharing this with us and we are devastated that something so simple can take someones life.
If its a shock to us I cant even guess what its like for you.
Hugs from us as well please take care xxxxx


----------



## The-Cookies (Nov 28, 2010)

OMG that's so sad to hear, we don't know you in person only seen your posts on here ,but please accept our sincere condolences .


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Our thoughts are with you at this sad time.

Paul.


----------



## kontikiJo (Dec 31, 2007)

Our prayers and thoughts are with you Paul. Tough life.

Regards Jo


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

I am so sorry to hear your news - my thoughts are with you

regards
Richard


----------



## jimmyd0g (Oct 22, 2009)

A situation like this puts day to day moans and grumbles into perspective. All I can do is add my condolences from one member of the MHF family to another.


----------



## firewood (Mar 17, 2009)

so sorry to read this our thoughts are with you .
we will light a candle tonight thinking of you .


----------



## mrbricolage (Jun 30, 2008)

Absolutely tragic. Far too young. My thoughts are with you


----------



## icer (Dec 11, 2006)

Heartfelt sorrow

Ian


----------



## DSL2 (Mar 6, 2008)

That's terrible news, So sorry for your loss x


----------



## Phil42 (Apr 4, 2006)

How appalling! As someone else has said, it puts one's own petty moans and grumbles into perspective.

Our thoughts are with you,

Phil and Sue


----------



## Jennymack (Mar 5, 2011)

Sorry to hear of your loss. Our thoughts are with you. 

Jenny and Mick


----------



## Andysam (May 10, 2005)

We are both of a similar age and this has hit home big time. 

My sincerest sympathies to you and yours. I wish you all of the very best for the future.


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

We were so shocked to hear your sad news. Our words can't really do anything, but we're thinking of you.



jimmyd0g said:


> A situation like this puts day to day moans and grumbles into perspective.


I couldn't agree more.

Gerald and Annie


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Paul, my heart bleeds for you. I can only imagine how distraught you're feeling now. Please accept sincere condolences, from me, my wife AuntieSandra and our daughter, cousinkatie. Stay strong.


----------



## SPACEFLOWER (Oct 22, 2006)

Our thoughts are with you Paul at this terrible news.

June and John


----------



## PAT4NEIL (Jul 21, 2007)

Paul, our thoughts are with you at such a tragic loss of your love one.

Pat and neil


----------



## litcher (Jul 24, 2006)

Paul, I'm so sorry to hear your terrible news.

Thinking of you.

Viv


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

We are of a similar age to you too. Shocking news and our thoughts are with you at this time.

Steve


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

I'm so sad for you. You must feel in despair, raw and utterly bereft.

You will come through in time but for now perhaps look through photos to trigger happy memories and grieve.

Dave


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Oh gosh, how terrible. So fragile is life but a fall is so unfair.
Our condolences and thoughts go with you.

Ray.


----------



## lifeson (Sep 13, 2010)

jimmyd0g said:


> A situation like this puts day to day moans and grumbles into perspective. All I can do is add my condolences from one member of the MHF family to another.


Seconded.


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Truly sorry to read this Paul.

Our deepest sympathies to you.

Phil.


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

That is unbelievably sad. I am so very sorry.


----------



## CliffyP (Dec 19, 2008)

So very, very sorry to hear this awful news. Please accept our sincere and heartfelt condolences
Pat &Cliff


----------



## JohnGun (May 15, 2009)

jimmyd0g said:


> A situation like this puts day to day moans and grumbles into perspective. All I can do is add my condolences from one member of the MHF family to another.


here here, cannot agree more

Paul, so so sorry for your loss,


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I can't tell you how sorry I am to hear that Paul, Alan.


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

Paul, I cannot imagine how difficult this must be for you. You are in our thoughts and prayers.

Our deepest sympathies to you and your family.


----------



## rugbyken (Jan 16, 2006)

glad you felt able to reach out to your friend's on here, we can't change your loss but know that we share it,


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Paul,
Shocked to read of the accident and the outcome. Along with all the others, I add my message of condulence to you at this sad time.

peedee


----------



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

Absolutely and utterly lost for words...............we are so sorry for your loss Paul - and at such a young age.......

Our thoughts and prayers are with you and your family at this dreadful time......

Carl & Flo...


----------



## zack (Jun 16, 2007)

Paul, sincere sympathies on your loss .Keep your chin up, remember all the good times and the memories.
Chris and Kate


----------



## jontan (Aug 30, 2009)

Very sorry to hear this Paul. 
My sincere condolences

John


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

Lost for words, how absolutely terrible. Far too young.
Our deepest sympathies.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Paul, your post must have been difficult to do, keep strong. 
Remember all the good times.

Please keep your mh.

We lost our son at twenty., a brother in law at 45, he thought he had indegestion. Two weeks ago my mate of 30 years passed away.
I remember the good times.Often with happiness.



Dave p


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

Our thoughts are with you.


----------



## Jented (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi.
So sad,i am with the rest,but rugbyken put a trouble shared,you only have to see these posts to know thats happening.
Jented.


----------



## charlieshelby (Dec 12, 2010)

So sorry to hear this , hope you are cooping ok, you have friends here on mhf


----------



## bubble63 (Sep 30, 2009)

look after yourself and gather your friends and family around yourself.

neill


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Our thoughts are with you Paul


Jacquie & John


----------



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

So sad to read this Paul, our thoughts are with you.
Please accept our deepest condolences.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Paul don't know what to say

Crying with you, really

aldra


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

Paul, I only know you as one of a band of brothers here on MHF, I cannot possibly put into words how sad I am to hear about Allison's passing and the circumstance that started it off. Please accept my sincere condolences, my thoughts are with you

Simon


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Truly staggered my deepest sympathy.

Janet


----------



## an99uk (May 12, 2005)

Just awful, our thoughts are with you.
Deepest sympathies.


----------



## sideways (Jun 2, 2008)

Dont know you personally but, our sincere condolences ,Roger&Sue


----------



## p-c (Oct 27, 2007)

Hi

Our deepest sympathies.

We wish you and yours keep well and are brave at this very difficult time.

Peter and Patsy


----------



## Blizzard (Sep 21, 2009)

Paul, 

Words cannot convey what I want to say........ what can I say ?

Try to be strong.


Ken.


----------



## ramblefrog (Jun 28, 2010)

Such sad news - our thoughts are with you. 
Deepest sympathies 
Bev and Alex


----------



## exmusso (Jun 18, 2006)

*Deepest Sympathies*

Paul,
Please accept my sincere condolences on your tragic loss.

What an terrible outcome from a fairly common occurence.

Kind Regards,
Alan


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

Never met you Paul but always been interested in your posts, so, so sorry to hear of your tragic news. 

My thoughts, sympathies and prayers go out to you.

Mike


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

So sorry for your tragic loss Paul.

You are the same age as us and I can't begin to imagine what this must feel like.

Our deepest sympathies go out to you.


----------



## stewartwebr (May 27, 2005)

Paul,

Like some of the other members have said, words are so inadequate. We send our deepest condolences and you are in our prayers.

Stewart & Garry


----------



## dhutchy (Feb 7, 2010)

Absolutely tragic, take care of yourself me and Sue send our condolences.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

Just come in from a days fishing, turned the Puter on and read your post, 3 times I couldn't believe it 8O ..

So sorry mate, no words are adequate...

Ray.


----------



## bazzal (Apr 15, 2006)

This makes my problems seem so unimportant. So sorry for your lose. Our thoughts are with you.

Baz.................


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

Paul,

My very deepest sympathies. I am truly sorry for your tragic loss.

Peter


----------



## welsh (Dec 28, 2009)

*my darling Allison*

please accept our deepeest sympathy, dont know you 
but our thoughts are still with you Paul at this very
difficult time thinking of you.

Karen Brian


----------



## Nethernut (Jun 4, 2008)

So sorry Paul - such a tragic ending to a simple accident.


----------



## Caggsie (Aug 19, 2008)

Gosh, so sorry. Here's a big massive hug. My heartfelt condolences go out to you.
Regards
Karen


----------



## dawnwynne (Nov 14, 2009)

We are so very shocked and so very sorry to hear your news. Our thoughts are with you.


----------



## Remus (Feb 10, 2011)

Words are never enough but - I'm so sad for you.


----------



## IanA (Oct 30, 2010)

In our prayers, so sorry to hear of your loss.


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

I am shocked, and so so sorry.

Sincere condolences.


Chris
X


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

So sorry. May your God keep you atrong


----------



## pomme1 (May 19, 2005)

Paul,

I'm shocked and sorry beyond mere words. Please look after yourself and don't go away!

Roger


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Alison*



Chascass said:


> Words fail me, stay strong you are among friends.
> 
> Charlie


I can only echo these thoughts Paul.

Russell


----------



## Bernies (Mar 22, 2007)

We were so sorry to hear about your tragic loss. Your website shows you had some really good times together in your motorhome and the memories of those times will help you in the coming days, weeks and months.
Always remember we are all here for you too.

Carol & Bernie


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

Our thoughts are with you Paul, at this time

Dave & Jan


----------



## gbnut (Jul 19, 2010)

Our thoughts are with you, words fail us
Susan and James


----------



## jax (May 11, 2007)

What a dreadful thing to happen. Our thoughs are with you at this sad time.
Keith & Jackie


----------



## Broom (Oct 8, 2007)

Paul

Our thoughts are with You

Best Regards
Adrian


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

So sorry for your loss, our thoughts are with you.


----------



## Tucano (Jun 9, 2006)

Paul,

My thoughts are with you, stay strong.

Norman.


----------



## rogerblack (May 1, 2005)

For once, words fail me. 
Sincerest condolences on your truly tragic loss.


----------



## motormouth (Jul 3, 2010)

Absolutely tragic. I hope you find the strength to cope with your loss.
Robin.


----------



## Invicta (Feb 9, 2006)

Paul, what can one say in this situation?

It makes one wonder why could this happen to a person with so much to live for.

I sincerely hope that as well as all your MHF friends here you have the support of friends and family around you.

Peggy


----------



## Fairportgoer (Jun 24, 2008)

Paul.

Whilst reading this out to my wife I had to pause for a moment.

Such a terrible thing to happen to one so young.

Our thoughts are with you.

Keep strong and think of the happy times.

Gob Bless

Dean & Angela


----------



## sandalwood (Feb 14, 2010)

So sorry for your loss - I am sure your dsarling is watching over you. Try to think of the good times. I pray for you

Cally


----------



## anita302 (Feb 11, 2007)

We two are similar ages. I am so lost for words.
Our thoughts are with you.

Anita, Den & Family


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Read This!*

I read this and thought I got it wrong.

First I thought it was one of "those" posts.

Then I thought it was in the wrong section.

Then I realised.

So sorry to hear sad news Paul.

Trev.


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

Paul, I can not imagine how you must feel.

My deepest sympathy.


Richard


----------



## LPDrifter (Aug 17, 2005)

Very sorry to hear that and our thoughts are with you.
Cannot think of any words good enough to express how we feel.
Take care.


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

I am so sorry to learn of your tragic loss Paul.

You must be totally devastated. Sometimes life can be so unfair, and it's often the good ones in this world, that are taken from us first.

I'll relay your sad news to Rita, as soon as she's awake.

Please accept our sincerest condolences.

Kindest regards,

Jock & Rita.


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

There are times when a life disappears and the hole it leaves will never be filled, such a sad time for you and your family. 

Really sorry to hear your news. 

Take care
Mandy


----------



## zappy61 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Paul, 
So sorry to learn of your tragic loss. Our thoughts are with you.

Graham


----------



## leltel (Jul 27, 2010)

So sad to hear, our thoughts are with you. She will always be watching over you and will never be far. Close your eyes and see all the good times you had together. 
Lesley & Terry x


----------



## georgiemac (Oct 22, 2007)

A terrible story - so very ,very sorry to hear about your loss - you must be devastated - I hope you find the strength from somewhere to get through this awful time xx


----------



## grout20 (Aug 28, 2006)

Paul,

So sorry to read your post. Our deepest condolences.

John & Ruth


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

Hi Paul,

I saw your post yesterday and have not replied until now simply because I don't know what to say.

Deepest sympathy and my thoughts are with you.


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

So very sorry to read your news. A reminder to the rest of us to cherish each moment we have with each other.

Thinking of you.

Sue


----------



## ThePrisoner (Jan 13, 2009)

Dear Paul,

So absolutely devastated for you.

Just remember that an angel will always be watching over you.

Tom and Lynn


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

our hearts & thoughts go out to you too


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Paul I am so shocked and saddened to read of your sad loss.........I just cannot begin to think of the pain and loss you will be feeling right now.

Words are failing me and I type with tears running down my face.

Take care Nette x


----------



## charliesurf (Jan 14, 2007)

Thats so tragic and shocking. I feel for you. Stay strong.

regards

charlie and Carolyne


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

There's nothing we can say mate. So so sad.
Take care fella.


Paul and Alison (co-incidentally)


----------



## ThingyFromWales (Jul 15, 2007)

Bless you Paul, really sad news. Too sad, too young.

Thoughts and prayers with you and your family


Debs and Nick
xxx


----------



## Bubblehead (Mar 5, 2007)

Paul

Shocked and saddened by your news. There will be hard times ahead, but try to remember all the good times you have shared. I feel for you and hope you have family and friends around to help, never be afraid to ask for help especially here on MHF.

God bless

Andy & liz


----------



## Dinks123 (Apr 20, 2010)

Am so sorry....


----------



## bigfrank3 (Mar 26, 2007)

Our hearts goes out to you, Frank and Linda


----------



## waspes (Feb 11, 2008)

So sorry for your loss.

Peter & Eliz.


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

You must be devastated, our thoughts are with you.

Trevor & Julie


----------



## 96706 (Nov 13, 2005)

So shocked. Puts everything into perspective. Our thoughts and sympathy to you.

Jean & Peter


----------



## seamusog (May 10, 2005)

So sorry for your troubles Paul, our thoughts are with you and your family.
Rest in peace Allison.
seamus.


----------



## Solwaybuggier (Mar 4, 2008)

Absolutely shocking - our deepest sympathies to you.


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

omg really shocked. You have my sympathies Paul. I hope you can work through this difficult time and everyone here on MHF is thinking of you.


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

So very sad, no words can really convey my thoughts.

Rob


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Paul it is impossible to say anything that is going to ease the pain and anguish, things like that should never happen but they still do.

All I can say is that we are all thinking of you and are here to help in any way that we can.

Dave and Lesley


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

I just popped into the Marmanade Biblioteque for the internet and saw your post.

Tragic, devastating, I am truly sorry for your loss Paul. 

Really shouldn't happen in this day and age. Such a minor accident and this happens.

Guess we should be very thankful for each day we have.


----------



## mygalnme (Jul 12, 2009)

How tragic, words cannot express how sorry we are, our sympathies to you and your family
Margaret and Tony


----------



## bellabee (May 16, 2010)

Our deepest sympathy to you. God Bless.


----------



## Grunhilda (Jul 9, 2007)

I am so sorry to hear of your tragic loss, may your God be with you and your family at this time.


----------



## geordie01 (Apr 20, 2006)

Our thoughts are with you Paul, stay strong.


----------



## TR5 (Jun 6, 2007)

Just read your post.

Devastating. What a tragic loss!
I feel for you at this sad time..... more words fail me!

Michael


----------



## Codfinger (Jan 11, 2008)

Just read your post Paul, so sorry for your loss hope your family and friends are near to help you thro the next months.
Chris


----------



## emmbeedee (Oct 31, 2008)

Just catching up with MHF after a week away with no internet & came across your post. I had to read it several times to take it in & then struggled to read it out to Doreen. How unbelievably sad & such a tragic outcome from a seemingly minor problem.
Our deepest sympathy to you & your family, you are in our thoughts.

Michael.


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

What can I say? Reading this thread I can't help but be overwhelmed. In the same way that some have mentioned that they don't know what to say, I feel much the same in reply. It's a comfort to know that I and Allison's parents are in your thoughts and (if appropriate for your beliefs) prayers. And I do apologise if I upset anyone with my post : there are enough tears here without causing anyone else's.

I've been reading the thread as it got longer, but until now haven't really had the strength to respond. I'm not ok, but I'm sure in time with the practical help of those around me, the cameradarie here and the re-assurance that I constantly feel Alli's presence, I will be in the future. 

At the moment it's a bit of a rollercoaster between facing up to how I'll manage going back to living my life on my own, and wanting to curl up in the corner and just make it all go away. I'm sure in time there'll be more of the former and less of the matter. An old friend commented that I need to forget the big picture and concentrate on living each day as it comes : wise words. I'm dreading the funeral as and when I'm allowed her body back so I can organise it, but I know I've got solid friends and family who'll get me through it.

The last couple of days has re-inforced just what a special lady I was lucky enough to share my life with. Her facebook page is heartbreaking, overflowing with tributes. She used to volunteer at a local primary school to help the children with their reading, and I've learned today that the kids have started a message wall to say goodbye, and are wanting to buy a bench to dedicate to her where they can read quietly. If only she could have known what a shining light she brought to the world...but then again if she had, Allison wouldn't have been the wonderful person she was...what made here wonderful is she didn't realise she was.

Once again thank you everyone for your kind words.

Paul


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Dear Paul Grieving has a pattern to it and you have to follow that pattern and that journey.
The Funeral will be so hard and then you are left time to yourself so only remember the happy times.
Sudden death is so sad when you havent had time to say goodbye but 
Alison is there with you so you dont need to say Goodbye.
We are all here for you any time night or day just come on here and share how you feel.
Carry on your blog In her memory carry on where you left off.
It will help 
The love of your family and friends will get you through 
http://www.rosbotham.com/

Gone is the face we loved so dear
Silent is the face we loved to hear.
Too far away for sight or speech,
But not too far for thought to reach,
Sweet to remember her once here,
Who, though absent, is just as dear.


----------



## aikidoamigo (Aug 11, 2011)

*Incredible..*

I'm sitting here at home, just about to start motor-homing for the first time.... you're story has blown me away; after-all we are similar ages!

It seems life is just too short... too short to try stuff and yet too short not to try stuff.

****... you must be devastated.

I was thinking I can't afford to spend money on a motorhome even though my wife and I have been making plans and deciding what we wanted to see and where we wanted to go. I think your news has convinced me that I cannot afford NOT to spend money doing the things we want to do, with the people we love... whilst we still have the time together.

Be strong throughout all this pain... that's what your wife would've wanted for you.

Best of luck


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Paul,
It wasn't your post that upset,just the whole tragic event that we all can empathise with to one extent or another You will come out the other side,a day at a time is the right and only way to go

In our thoughts and prayers

Aldra


----------



## Noel (May 1, 2005)

So very sorry Paul. Our deepest sympathy and condolences.

Noel and Elaine.


----------



## Petedaniel (Sep 20, 2008)

Paul I am so very sorry to read about your loss I know we only saw each other for a short time on our visit to Germany. But it make's your loss much more personal for both me and my wife.


----------



## Lesleykh (Apr 13, 2009)

Really sorry to read of your loss Paul. I feel so sad for you and can only imagine what you must be going through. Life sometimes seems so very unfair. 

Take care.

Lesley


----------



## Christine600 (Jan 20, 2011)

I'm so sorry Paul.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

I've just got back on to MHF after a couple of weeks away, and your post was the first thing I saw - shocking news, and my condolences from me & Viv.


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi Paul my thoughts have been very much with you since I read of your sad and tragic loss, and since I originally replied I just wanted to add something that may or may not help you.

When my Friend Sonesta lost her dear Mum some years ago, I suggested she write a letter to her to be read out at the funeral.....which she did, memories sad and happy were included in this letter, I remember clearly how it brought her Mum into the church that day, rather than someone who didn't know her Mum just reading out 'words' life story etc.

Sonesta did the same thing again when sadly her Brother suddenly passed away. And later I too wrote a letter to my Dad which was read out at the funeral. I started it 'dear Dad' and from there the words just flowed......lots of things I wanted to say and it seemed so much easier with a letter to be read out to him. I meant every word and very much hoped that he was there in spirit to hear it that day.

I know with all my heart how you will be dreading the funeral, as you have already said........I didn't know if the letter writing would help you prepare for that day. I know it did Sonesta and it certainly did for me.....Sonesta was brave enough to read both her letters out herself. I faltered on that bit and someone had to do it for me, even so for me it certainly brought images of my Dad into the service.....as I even described the clothes he used to wear when painting and decorating etc.

Take care and as I have already said I am thinking about you.


----------



## bid (Sep 19, 2005)

So sorry to hear your news.

Nick and Deb


----------



## cypsygal (Dec 19, 2009)

What a tragic story - sincere condolences


----------



## gaz44 (May 21, 2009)

dont know you, but feel for you.
so very sorry...


----------



## bigtwin (May 24, 2008)

So sorry to hear of your tragic loss. You have our condolences.

Ian


----------



## patnles (Oct 26, 2006)

I'm so sorry for your loss. It's hard to believe that such an accident could have such tragic consequences. You must be in a state of shock and disbelief. 
Thinking of you now and in the coming months.
Lesley


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

This will probably be my last post on this thread (though hopefully not on MHF), but I thought I'd just provide an update.

The post mortem this morning confirmed what the medics thought last Thursday : Allison suffered a pulmonary embolism caused by a femural deep vein thrombosis. I'm guessing that the anti-inflamatories did their work on her swollen leg, which allowed the clot on its way with inevitable consequences.

For some reason I take comfort from knowing it was nothing other a tragic accident. Of course there are many what ifs, but none of those will bring her back so it's pointless to ask them.

I have to thank you once again for all of your kind words. I know Allison would have been touched by the sentiments.

Paul


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Update*

Thanks Paul.

Do you have friends and family to help with the Funeral Arrangements?

Have to say, that was the hardest thing for me that have had to deal with in the past.

Trev.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

IF Only are the biggest words you can say -you cant change things so you have to go on.

We are all behind you Paul and please come on MHFacts where your friends are here to always talk to you when the night is long and you need cheering up. :wink: 
Grieving is a long journey but you must always remember the good times, the happy times and you will come through.
Our prayers are with you. xx


----------



## Jennifer (Mar 24, 2009)

Paul - life is the gift that is given, each and everyone of us have to live it to the full. None of us know when the time will come when we will be needed to pass on our life's experiences and to help others. Look at the time you have spent with Alison as a gift, and say thank you for being able to share such happy times with her. Alison is never going to far from you, just speak to her whenever you feel the need, she will help you be strong. You may feel like curling up in that corner you mentioned, but ask yourself, would Alison like you to do that. You say you have received so many tributes, telling you of the person Alison was, as seen through the eyes of others, you and only you know how you saw her. Remember that and the strength you will need in the coming months will be with you. Angels do exist, and with their help, Alison will find her way.

Take care, be positive and God Bless You.


----------



## Tan-all-over (Jun 26, 2010)

Paul, only just read your post this morning. What can any one say.
My wife slipped when getting out of our motorhome this year and fell on to the steps breaking a rib and hitting her head on the bottom of the door frame. There was blood running down her back. So it was a 999 call. So to every one do be careful how you get out of the motor home. I can only imagine what it must be like loosing some one like that. We are thinking of you Paul.


----------



## Nora+Neil (May 1, 2005)

Been away and missed this post.

Paul so sorry for your lost, thoughts and prayers are with you and Alison.
Stay strong.


----------



## aikidomo (Jan 8, 2008)

Just picked this up, so sorry for you and your immediate family.
Words cannot express what I feel for you.
Clive


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

Paul,

All I can add to what others have said, is that our thoughts are also with you at this time. Lean on your family and friends, and stay strong.

Dougie.


----------



## cleo (Nov 17, 2007)

Thinking of you at this terrible time. Stay strong. Although I don't know you, I've read your blog and she was a lovely lady.


----------



## gdleeds (Mar 15, 2008)

Paul I can understand your tragic loss and you have my heatfelt sympathy, I lost my Fiona in May last year, I took great comfort from all the members who travelled that journey with me, and often I will re-read the blog I ran, knowing others are there for you at this time.
I still have times when I cannot believe Fiona has gone, I remember well feeling I would never get out of the bottomless pit, the lonelyness and the feeling of utter dispair, but gradually life and good memories will come to the fore, I still have moments of deep grief but with time these are now less frequant, I look back and I`m thankful that Fiona shared 38 years of her life with me and for that I am truley greatful.

You and your family are in my thoughts 

Graham
gdleeds


----------



## lgbzone (Oct 8, 2008)

Paul

I'm really, really, sorry to hear what has happened

Lee


----------



## curlytail (Apr 4, 2007)

Paul

I am so sorry to hear about the loss of your cherished wife. 
Although nothing will replace her, she is still very close to you now and always will be. Where ever you may be and no matter what time she will always be with you and looking on.

Take care
Dave


----------



## brens (Aug 11, 2009)

Paul,thinking of you at this very sad time as you struggle with the loss of your dear Allison,brens x


----------



## bubble63 (Sep 30, 2009)

hi paul

just been to see your updated site, nice tribute, well done.



best wishes

neill


----------

